# Blackangels lvl25 auf Antonidas suchen...



## Ansaraj (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Spielergemeinde,

wir die Blackangels sind vor ungefähr 7 Wochen auf den Server Antonidas gewechselt.
Viele von Euch kennen sicherlich das Gefühl von toten Gilden auf toten Servern. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns nun
zusammen gefunden und bauen unsere Gilde neu auf.

Unsere Ziele in ganz naher Zukunft ist das Zusammenführen von wirklich aktiven, offenen und lustigen Spielern jeder Art.

Wir wollen gemeinsam:


* Inis und Szenarien meistern

* und letztendlich natürlich den Endcontent erreichen, vielleicht sogar noch im HC Modus.

Wir suchen:

* Spieler die Freude am Zusammenspiel haben
* , die keine Angst vor TS und Kommunikation haben

* , die motiviert sind und sich etwas erarbeiten möchten.


Es gibt einige Gildenmember,
die an Schichtdienst gebunden sind,
die Nachtschichten haben,
die Mama und Papa sind,
die älter und auch jünger sind,
die funktionierende Beziehungen haben und und und.

Wenn ihr Ihr meint, dass Ihr bei uns ein kleines virtuelles Zuhause finden könntet, dann sprecht uns ingame an:

Firebold - Gildenmeister
Frafan - Gildenrat


----------



## Ansaraj (10. August 2014)

Guten Morgen,

hier kommt mal ein kleines Update.


Samstag startet bei uns ab 20.00 Uhr unser Hc-/ Mystic- Raid.
Leider fehlen uns - oh Wunder XD - Tanks. Wir füllen unseren Raid mit anderen Spielern auf, wollen aber bald alles gerne
Gildenintern organisieren. Auch ein paar Meelies sind hier und da bei uns gerne gesehn.


Also meldet euch gerne bei uns.

Firebold


----------



## Ansaraj (28. Oktober 2014)

Push


----------

